# Crikey! Steve Irwin's zoo crippled by debt



## News Bot (Feb 21, 2011)

LESS than five years after Steve Irwin's death the Crocodile Hunter's legacy appears to be at risk amid reports Australia Zoo is in debt.

*Published On:* 21-Feb-11 07:27 AM
*Source:* By staff writers via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------

